# Cariba ?



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

This fish came out of my piraya shipment. It is darker ,spotty for his size and age. backed jaw. It does look like a cariba but black spots very large in both sides. What do you think Frank ?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It is a Natt


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

could be but it is nothing like the other rbp's i have.. WHo knows maybe he is different because he is wild. Black spots and bottom jaw throwing me out. my natts bottom lip extends this one same size is the top.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Difficult to tell from the photo. Certainly would separate it from the main group, just in case you have an oddball.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a nattereri.... Nice looking though.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

p.Natt

caribas have clear eyes aswell. as yours doesnt.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't disagree with the possible P. nattereri ID, but it does need to be separated and re-photographed just to be sure.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

P.Naterreri :nod:

Eyes are red and the humeral spot is not 'fixed' as in Caribe but instead it is a fainted black blotch.
Here is one of your pics cleared....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> P.Naterreri :nod:
> 
> Eyes are red and the humeral spot is not 'fixed' as in Caribe but instead it is a fainted black blotch.
> Here is one of your pics cleared....
> [snapback]1005399[/snapback]​


I agree


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> P.Naterreri
> 
> Eyes are red and the humeral spot is not 'fixed' as in Caribe but instead it is a fainted black blotch.
> Here is one of your pics cleared....


I also agree the red eyes gives it away for me.

As far as the shape of the fish, the natts will be shaped differently depending on where they are collected.IF he was mixed in like that who knows where he came from.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

He is out of my rbp tank. He acted like a completely different species. He was extremely skittish when I put him in the tank. He stayed in one spot and did not move for hours now he is swimming everywhere extremely fast and attacking all the other reds. And first time ever I saw my elongatus get agressive towards another pygo. Elong does not like him one bit. Some hours of the day this fish gets very light colored in upper body and black spot gets very dark , his eye color is actually greyish orange.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

He is out of my rbp tank. He acted like a completely different species. He was extremely skittish when I put him in the tank. He stayed in one spot and did not move for hours now he is swimming everywhere extremely fast and attacking all the other reds. And first time ever I saw my elongatus get agressive towards another pygo. Elong does not like him one bit. Some hours of the day this fish gets very light colored in upper body and black spot gets very dark , his eye color is actually greyish orange. I dont know if u can tell from some of the pics ,his red belly gets very bright red and covers him all the way to his mouth.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Color and fish ....
How much ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

necroxeon said:


> He is out of my rbp tank. He acted like a completely different species. He was extremely skittish when I put him in the tank. He stayed in one spot and did not move for hours now he is swimming everywhere extremely fast and attacking all the other reds. And first time ever I saw my elongatus get agressive towards another pygo. Elong does not like him one bit.[snapback]1005557[/snapback]​


That fish is nervous and stressed (as his skittish and insecure behaviour clearly illustrates), and therefore the Elong picked on him (relatively easy prey) - expect to encounter a LOT more of such behaviour in the future.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is likely those so-called super red that are supposedly coming out of Rio Sao Francisco range. They are sometimes exported as a "new piraya" even though they are P. nattereri. Good eye for catching the difference in your tank the ID.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

it's nattereri


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

It's Natt....


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

gr8 fish!!!
look sweet!
well all has bin said bout the ID.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri. ID COMPLETE.


----------

